# Überarbeitung SPS-FORUM



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das SPS-Forum wird nächstes Jahr 10 Jahre alt.
Wir würden gerne einige Dinge überarbeiten und sind derzeit beim sammeln der Wünsche...

Bisher sieht es so aus:
- Die Bereiche "Harware" und "Software" im Bereich Computer sollen zusammengeführt werden
- "OPC Hochsprachen..." soll in die Kategorie Automatisierungstechnik
- Ein neuer Bereich "Gebäudeautomatisierung" soll entstehen
- Die Banner werden anders eingebunden, es sollen auch meherer in Form eines Rotators zusammengefasst werden.
- Anstelle von SUCHE/BIETE könnten wir uns vorstellen eine Art Kleinanzeigen Markt einzubauen
- Es soll sogenante "Herstellerforen" geben. In diesen Bereichen kann der Hersteller seine Produkte promoten und supporten, er kann dort auch moderieren und bietet eine "direkte" Anlaufstelle für euch hier im Forum.
- Usermap wieder mit google-maps (Sofern es wieder eine stabile Version gibt)
- Lexikon/Wiki anstelle der FAQ (ich weiß dass wird schon lange angeküdigt, aber das mit diesen Modifikationen ist nicht so einfach weil bei Versionsänderungen vom Forum oft einige Dinge inkompatibel werden)


Derzeit gibt es noch die Überlegung tiefer zu strukturieren, aber da bin ich mir echt nicht sicher...

Angenommen wir unterteilen Beckhoff in "TwinCat2, TwinCat3,..." macht das Sinn?
Es würde eher Sinn machen dass SIMATIC in STEP5, STEP7 und TIA geteilt wird - aber dann wirkt das in unserem "unabhängigen" Forum noch dominanter...
Hat hier wer ne sinnvolle Idee? 

Es gab ja schon einige Beiträge zu dem dem Thema dass wir alle Jahre wieder mal haben... 
Ich bin was Veränderungen in dem Bereich angeht auch eher etwas konserativ und finde es nicht gut für jeden Furz ein eigenes Forum zu machen, aber dennoch bin gespannt auf eure Ideen und Varschläge!


----------



## devrim (23 Oktober 2012)

Ein eigener Bereich für Kleinststeuerungen wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, eine Aufteilung von "Simatic" wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt, aber ich wüsste nicht, was da sinnvoll ist.
Vielleicht könnte man in "Hardware" "Software" und "Programmierung" aufteilen. Diese Aufteilung würde sich dann aber auch für "Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IEC61131" und "Sonstige Steuerungen" anbieten. Zum Ausgleich könnte man das Forum "Programmierstrategien" sterben lassen. Die meisten Lösungen sind ja - trotz Norm - doch Herstellerspezifisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2012)

Aufteilung zwischen Step 7 Konvektionell und TIA ist sehr Dringend erforderlich, für mich sind
das zwei Welten. Das gleiche gilt erst recht für Twincat V2 und V3.

Ein ganz wichtige Spielwiese wäre für Tommi und Safty erforderlich, die Sicherheitstechnik nimmt
schon einen nicht unerheblichen Bereich ein.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein ganz wichtige Spielwiese wäre für Tommi und Safty erforderlich, die Sicherheitstechnik nimmt
> schon einen nicht unerheblichen Bereich ein.


Habe ich auch gedacht, aber ich denke, eigentlich ist das mit dem Forum "VDE - IEC - DIN" gut abgedeckt.


----------



## TimoK (23 Oktober 2012)

Gebäudeautomatisierung find ich gut, ebenso vielleicht eine Unterteilung für Sensorik? Es ist zwar nicht das Thema schlechthin, aber Fragen zur passenden Sensorik passen irgendwie nicht so 100% in eine der bisherigen Kategorien. Sicherheitstechnik abzukoppeln könnte man überlegen, fänd ich nicht verkehrt.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte das ganze meiner Meinung nach nicht zu tief gegliedert sein. Es ist ja so schon nicht immer für alle einfach, das passende Unterforum zu wählen...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aufteilung zwischen Step 7 Konvektionell und TIA ist sehr Dringend erforderlich, für mich sind
> das zwei Welten. Das gleiche gilt erst recht für Twincat V2 und V3.



hier sehe ich halt das große problem...
macht das beckhoff wirklich sinn?
strukturell auf jeden fall, aber zu viele foren haben (meiner meinung nach) auch nachteile: 
- wenn sich "wenige" beiträge auf noch mehr unterforen verteilen, dann werden die "unlebindiger" (tolles wort  )
- schafen es noch mehr user ihre beiträge in ein noch falscheres forum zu posten
- ist es manchmal beim ungezielten durchstöbern des forum ganz praktisch etwas zu finden dass weiter vom them entfernt ist


ein lösungsansatz wäre eventuell die unterforen nur als eine art filter einzubauen, das würde in etwa so aussehen:

SIMATIC (enthält alle Beiträge von allen Unterforen - wie bisher)
-STEP5 (Filtert  Beiträge die speziell hier gepostet wurden)
-STEP7 (Filtert  Beiträge die speziell hier gepostet wurden)
-TIA (Filtert  Beiträge die speziell hier gepostet wurden)

bei ebay ist im das prinzip ja auch so aufgebaut.
man kann dann natürlich direkt in "SIMATIC" nicht mehr posten, sondern nur in einem unterforum, sonst fehlt ja die zuweisung.





> Ein ganz wichtige Spielwiese wäre für Tommi und Safty erforderlich, die Sicherheitstechnik nimmt
> schon einen nicht unerheblichen Bereich ein.



also das sehe ich auch wie michael:



M-Ott schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gedacht, aber ich denke, eigentlich ist das mit dem Forum "VDE - IEC - DIN" gut abgedeckt.



ggf. sollten wir den namen ändern, z.b. in "Maschinensicherheit und Normen"


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

devrim schrieb:


> Ein eigener Bereich für Kleinststeuerungen wäre nicht verkehrt.



Warum?
Wie definierst du "Kleinsteuerung" - wie definieren das andere?
Wann postet ein User dort und nicht im "großen Allgemeinen" Forum?

Wenn wir sowas tasächlich machen, dann müssen wir die Struktur komplett auf den Kopf stellen...


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Gebäudeautomatisierung find ich gut, ebenso vielleicht eine Unterteilung für Sensorik? Es ist zwar nicht das Thema schlechthin, aber Fragen zur passenden Sensorik passen irgendwie nicht so 100% in eine der bisherigen Kategorien. Sicherheitstechnik abzukoppeln könnte man überlegen, fänd ich nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte das ganze meiner Meinung nach nicht zu tief gegliedert sein. Es ist ja so schon nicht immer für alle einfach, das passende Unterforum zu wählen...
> 
> ...



Das mit Sensorik ist eine gute Idee!

Die Daseinsberechtigung von "Programmierstrategien" hinterfrage ich auch manchmal...

Auch "Schaltschrankbau" und "Elektronik" müsste eventuell anders gelöst werden.


----------



## zotos (23 Oktober 2012)

1. Danke für die Bereitstellung des Forums und 2. für den Willen dieses Projekt weiter zuführen und auch weiter zu bringen. So nun habe ich aber genug geschleimt.

Wenn diese Überarbeitung nun nur eine Neugliederung der Kategorien endet, wäre dies sehr bedauerlich. Wenn ich ins Forum schau klick ich meistens auf "Was ist neu?" unabhängig von einer Kategorie. Beim Suchen nutze ich die Forumssuche bzw. Google und lande dann auch unabhängig von der Kategorie in einem Beitrag. Ich bin ja nicht gegen eine Neugliederung der Kategorien aber einen Mehrwert würde es für mich nun nicht bedeuten. 

Wenn ich aber einen Bereich mit einer neuen Kategorie bzw. mit neuen Funktionen ausstatten würde dann wäre es ein Stellenmarkt bzw. ein Projektmarkt. Wo man Anzeigen Erstellen bzw. Verlinken kann ohne das hieraus eine Diskussion entsteht.

Mich nerven ja am meisten die Nichtssagenden Überschriften wie "Habe ein Problem oder brauche Hilfe usw." kann man dagegen nicht etwas unternehmen eine Art Eingabemaske beim erstellen von Threads mit Hinweisen.


----------



## -ASDF- (23 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aufteilung zwischen Step 7 Konvektionell und TIA ist sehr Dringend erforderlich, für mich sind
> das zwei Welten. Das gleiche gilt erst recht für Twincat V2 und V3.



Sehe ich genauso. +1


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Danke für die Bereitstellung des Forums und 2. für den Willen dieses Projekt weiter zuführen und auch weiter zu bringen. So nun habe ich aber genug geschleimt.
> 
> Wenn diese Überarbeitung nun nur eine Neugliederung der Kategorien endet, wäre dies sehr bedauerlich. Wenn ich ins Forum schau klick ich meistens auf "Was ist neu?" unabhängig von einer Kategorie. Beim Suchen nutze ich die Forumssuche bzw. Google und lande dann auch unabhängig von der Kategorie in einem Beitrag. Ich bin ja nicht gegen eine Neugliederung der Kategorien aber einen Mehrwert würde es für mich nun nicht bedeuten.
> 
> ...



naja im prinzip sehe ich das ja genauso - und das nicht nur weil du so brav geschleimt hast... 
joe hat eben in einem testforum ein paar versuche mit "kategorieren" gemacht, das sieht vielversprechend aus und könnte alle zufrieden stellen.

simatic bleibt wie es ist, aber wer will kann nach STEP5, STEP7 und TIA filtern...
gleiches gilt für BECKHOFF und TwinCat2 und 3

Für Stellen, Projekte, Baugruppen,... schwebt mit eher eine Art Kleinanzeigen vor.


----------



## zotos (23 Oktober 2012)

Die neue Farbgebung bekommt von mir schon mal ein dickes Lob.


----------



## -ASDF- (23 Oktober 2012)

Achja und der Thread "Angaben bei Fragestellungen! ###BITTE LESEN!###" im Simatic-Forum könnte man wie ich schon einmal dort geschrieben habe, Allgemein machen bzw. für alle Foren ("alle") geltend bzw. sichtbar oder sonst was machen 

LG


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Die neue Farbgebung bekommt von mir schon mal ein dickes Lob.



häh? wir haben doch noch garnichts gemacht... 
was meinst du damit?


----------



## zotos (23 Oktober 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> häh? wir haben doch noch garnichts gemacht...
> was meinst du damit?



Also das war dann wohl Zufall. 

Ich habe auf der Seite des SPS-Magazins den Link zum SPS-Forum angewählt und seit dem erscheint bei mir auf dem Rechner das Forum nicht in diesem Standard Wischiwaschi Blau sondern in den Farben Rot/Schwarz.

Momment ich mach ein Bild...


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Seite des SPS-Magazins den Link zum SPS-Forum angewählt und seit dem erscheint bei mir auf dem Rechner das Forum nicht in diesem Standard Wischiwaschi Blau sondern in den Farben Rot/Schwarz.


Kanbnst Du unter den "Styles" unter "Magazin" auswählen.


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Kanbnst Du unter den "Styles" unter "Magazin" auswählen.



jepp ganz unten links...


----------



## zotos (23 Oktober 2012)

Ich nutze da normalerweise die Standardeintellung... Dann ist der unterschied zwischen vor und nach einloggen nicht so groß ;o)

Ok ich lerne ja gerne dazu, gibts das Style schon lang?


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2012)

:sm6: Du loggst aus?


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

die styles hat dariyos eingebaut bei seiner letzten upgradaktion vor ein paar monaten.
ich wäre euch dankar wenn ihr jetzt wieder zum them kommt, mit liegt die sache am herzen - und ich denke euch auch...


----------



## WinniePooh (23 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich denke, eine Aufteilung von "Simatic" wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt, aber ich wüsste nicht, was da sinnvoll ist.
> Vielleicht könnte man in "Hardware" "Software" und "Programmierung" aufteilen. Diese Aufteilung würde sich dann aber auch für "Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IEC61131" und "Sonstige Steuerungen" anbieten. Zum Ausgleich könnte man das Forum "Programmierstrategien" sterben lassen. Die meisten Lösungen sind ja - trotz Norm - doch Herstellerspezifisch.



Mir geht es Genauso wie M-Ott. Wir sollten die Foren in den einzelnen Bereichen Hard- Software und Programmierung, etc.
Dies würde die einzelnen Fehlereinsortieren und man schaut nicht automatisch auch in andere Foren rein. So kann man mehr leuten helfen,
da es Programmierunterschiede zwischen Bsp.: S7 und TIA wenig gibt und diese kann man ja übertragen auf die jeweilige programmiersprache...


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

WinniePooh schrieb:


> Mir geht es Genauso wie M-Ott. Wir sollten die Foren in den einzelnen Bereichen Hard- Software und Programmierung, etc.
> Dies würde die einzelnen Fehlereinsortieren und man schaut nicht automatisch auch in andere Foren rein. So kann man mehr leuten helfen,
> da es Programmierunterschiede zwischen Bsp.: S7 und TIA wenig gibt und diese kann man ja übertragen auf die jeweilige programmiersprache...



von so einer struktur halte ich nicht viel, oft sind die probleme doch übergreifend bzw. ein anfänger weiß garnicht wo er anfangen bzw. posten soll...
also wenn simatic geteilt wird, dann eher in die gleichen gruppen wie es auch der hersteller macht STEP5, STEP7 und TIA.

abgesehen davon gibt es doch auch bereits spezielle foren für elektronik, schaltschrankbau, programmierstrategien,...


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> .. oft sind die probleme doch übergreifend...


Unter dem Argument müsste man dann aber auch STEP7 und TIA zusammenhalten, da sind die Probleme nämlich auch häufig übergreifend.


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Unter dem Argument müsste man dann aber auch STEP7 und TIA zusammenhalten, da sind die Probleme nämlich auch häufig übergreifend.



tja...  wie gesagt - ich bin kein freund von feinen strukturen hier...


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
eigentlich hat Zotos in seinem Beitrag (aus meiner Sicht) alles dazu gesagt. Ich finde auch , dass es keiner weiteren Untergliederung bedarf und das Argument von Markus mit dem "neuen User" ist für mich auch schlüssig. So wie ich das sehe (da auch für mich in erster Linie die "neuen Beiträge" oder die "Suche" relevant ist/sind) eine neue Rubrik nur dann wenn es wirklich etwas sein sollte was wir bislang so noch nicht hatten - dazu fällt mir aber im Augenblick nichts ein ...

In dem Sinne ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (23 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein ganz wichtige Spielwiese wäre für Tommi und Safty erforderlich, die Sicherheitstechnik nimmt
> schon einen nicht unerheblichen Bereich ein.



Hallo Helmut,

Danke, daß Du an uns denkst. :s6:

 Vielleicht sollte man "VDE-IEC-DIN" in "CE-VDE-DIN" umbenennen,
dann weiß man auch als Neuling, daß Maschinenrichtlinie drin vorkommt.
Ansonsten ist das schon OK. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (23 Oktober 2012)

Man könnte die Differenzierung der Themengebiete auch durch Icons lösen. z:B. beim Erstellen eines Threads im Bereich Simatic kannst du dann einen Button bei S7 oder S5 setzen und vor deinem Beitrag erscheint dann ein kleines Icon des Themengebietes vor deinem Beitrag.. also im Grunde die Smilies ersetzen und das ganze als Pflichtangabe einrichten.


----------



## mariob (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich schließe mich der Meinung von Zotos prinzipiell an, ergänzend dazu muß ich sagen das der Bereich Programmierstrategien schon ein nicht unwesentlicher Bestandteil des Forums ist. Zumindest für mich. Denn gerade da treffen sich ein wenig alle Welten und das bringt einiges an Mehrwert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich sehe das überwiegend auch so wie zotos.

Dazu:


Gebäudeautomation halte ich auch für wichtig
Eventuell machte es Sinn, Beckhoff/Twincat und CodeSys 
zu trennen, da besteht ja schon ein gewisser Unterschied.
Sollte man den Begriff "Feldbusse" erweitern auf 
"Feldbusse und Netzwerktechnik"? Dann wäre Profinet und 
das ganz IP-Gedöhns auch an einer Stelle untergebracht,
mit Profinet und AS-i im Untertitel.


----------



## RobiHerb (25 Oktober 2012)

*Anfängerfragen*

Eine neue Rubruk im Sinne von Anfängerfragen dem Sinne nach ...

"Ich bin Student/Lehrling in ... und 3 Tage vor der Prüfung und habe noch nie xxx programmiert, "

solche Fragen häufen sich in letzter Zeit und nerven manchmal ein wenig. 

Man könnte z.B. automatisch jedes Thema dort rein stellen von jemand, der weniger als 1 Monat angemeldet ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Eine neue Rubruk im Sinne von Anfängerfragen dem Sinne nach ...
> 
> "Ich bin Student/Lehrling in ... und 3 Tage vor der Prüfung und habe noch nie xxx programmiert, "
> 
> ...



Dann ist es besser das gleich der Beitrag automatisch gelöscht wird und der betreffende ein Hinweis Mail
bekommt, das er besser gleich den zweiten Bildungsweg Friseur einschlagen soll.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Eine neue Rubruk im Sinne von Anfängerfragen dem Sinne nach ...
> 
> "Ich bin Student/Lehrling in ... und 3 Tage vor der Prüfung und habe noch nie xxx programmiert, "



Wahrscheinlich schreiben die Anfänger da gar nicht 
rein, weil sie davon ausgehen, dass das sowieso 
keiner liest.



RobiHerb schrieb:


> Man könnte z.B. automatisch jedes Thema dort rein stellen von jemand, der weniger als 1 Monat angemeldet ist.


 
Nicht jeder erste Beitrag ist SPAM oder eine Hausaufgabenfrage.
Das würde nur die Moderatoren beschäftigen, die das dann in 
den richtigen Bereich schieben müssen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2012)

Da wäre dann wieder das leidige Moderatoren Problem, es gibt zu wenige. 
Das Forum kann noch drei bis vier vertragen.


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2012)

hallo,

das them mit den "anfängerfragen" bzw. "hausaufgaben" wurde schon ein paar mal diskutiert.
am end führte das immer dazu dass so etwas keinen sinn macht, die hauptprobleme dabei sind:

wer schreibt da freiwillig?
wer definiert was da noch rein gehört? nach welchem masstab?
wer von den erfahrenen kollegen schaut da rein?


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2012)

Ich greife mal die Punkte von Markus:


Markus schrieb:


> Bisher sieht es so aus:
> - Die Bereiche "Harware" und "Software" im Bereich Computer sollen zusammengeführt werden


Gute Sache. Allgemeine IT Probleme werden hier ja eher weniger gelöst. Das einzige was echt regelmäßig erscheint und Interesse erweckt ist die Dauerfrage welches neue Notebook mit welchem Betriebsystem man denn nun einsetzt. Welcher Virenscanner ist mit Step7 und Co. verträglich... 



Markus schrieb:


> - "OPC Hochsprachen..." soll in die Kategorie Automatisierungstechnik


Stimmt



Markus schrieb:


> - Ein neuer Bereich "Gebäudeautomatisierung" soll entstehen


Hier sehe ich die Sache etwas gespalten. Es beißt sich ggf. mit dem Foren-Bereich der für eingesetzte Steuerung zuständig ist. Bleiben eigentlich nur die Fragen wie Installation, Sensoren, Anbindung an Heizungen und Co. 

Das ist eine Frage der Herangehensweise setzt man die Steuerung in den Vordergrund oder den Aufgabenbereich. Aber wie bereist zuvor erwähnt sind mir die Kategorien eh nicht so wichtig.



Markus schrieb:


> - Die Banner werden anders eingebunden, es sollen auch meherer in Form eines Rotators zusammengefasst werden.


Ok... bin ich der einzige der "Rolator Werbung" verstanden hat? Würde bei den ganzen alten hier ja schon Sinn ergeben ;o) 



Markus schrieb:


> - Anstelle von SUCHE/BIETE könnten wir uns vorstellen eine Art Kleinanzeigen Markt einzubauen


Da bin ich aber sowas von dafür. Vorallem das aus einem Inserat nicht gleich eine Diskussion entsteht die gar nichts mit dem Anliegen zu tun hat. Bei der Bucht werden Fragen zu Inseraten ja auch angezeigt aber eben erst dann wenn der Anbieter diese Beantwortet hat. Aktuell hat irgend einer eine Angebot geschrieben ihn per PN zu kontaktieren wegen Nebenberuflicher Tätigkeit, der Text war mau und hat wenig Infos gegeben, daraus ist eine Diskussion über Projekte via Facebook und Co zu realisieren. Ich persönlich erfreue mich ja an solchen Diskussionen und überlege gerade ob ich meine Meinung ändern sollte immerhin würde so ein Kleinanzeigen-Markt das Forum wahrscheinlich weniger lustig erscheinen lassen.



Markus schrieb:


> - Es soll sogenante "Herstellerforen" geben. In diesen Bereichen kann der Hersteller seine Produkte promoten und supporten, er kann dort auch moderieren und bietet eine "direkte" Anlaufstelle für euch hier im Forum.


Boah.... das ist aber ein riesiges Projekt und überschneidet sich dann ja quasi mit dem ganzen Forum. Parallelwelt? Wago im CoDeSys Forum oder im Wago Forum fragen? Step7 Frage unter Step7 fragen oder bei Siemens? usw. usw. Oder wie soll das aussehen? Themen nur durch die Firma erstellen und schauen was daraus wird? Support via PN? Im ersten Moment klingt es gut aber dann beißt es sich mit dem Forum. Mehr OFFENE Beteiligung von Firmen wäre mir seh willkommen. Deltalogic macht dies ja schon sehr lang, Wago und ein paar andere sind dabei sich hier offener zu präsentieren. Ich habe aber leider den Eindruck als würden viele Firmen ein Problem damit haben öffentlichen Support zu betreiben.



Markus schrieb:


> - Usermap wieder mit google-maps (Sofern es wieder eine stabile Version gibt)





Markus schrieb:


> - Lexikon/Wiki anstelle der FAQ (ich weiß dass wird schon lange angeküdigt, aber das mit diesen Modifikationen ist nicht so einfach weil bei Versionsänderungen vom Forum oft einige Dinge inkompatibel werden)


ggf. könnte man dies ja auch auf eine eigene Plattform verschieben.... wiki.sps-forum.de dann müsste man nur die User übertragen so das "Markus" im Forum und im "Wiki" der gleiche Benutzer ist.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da wäre dann wieder das leidige Moderatoren Problem, es gibt zu wenige.
> Das Forum kann noch drei bis vier vertragen.


Hast Du ein persönliches Interesse? Wo ist der Mangel denn zu erkennen? Wollen wir Blockwartmentalität stärken? Ich finde die minimale Moderation ein Vorteil des Forums, Spamlöschen und ggf. einen extremen Thread nach ein paar Tagen in den SV zu verschieben. Ich habe keinen bedarf nach weiteren Verwarnungen von Heulsusen Moderatoren.


Ich habe in letzter Zeit mal in anderen Foren geschaut was es da so an Funktionen gibt und habe leider nichts gefunden was mich überzeugt hätte und meiner Meinung nach hier unbedingt einbaut werden sollte.


----------



## MRose (28 Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne aus einem anderen Forum ein Präfix, das als Ergänzung im Titel eines Threads steht und bei Erstellung ausgewählt wird. Bei HMI z.B. könnte dann WinCC, WinCC flex usw. zur Auswahl stehen. Es gibt zwar keine Garantie, dass der Ersteller was Sinnvolles auswählt, aber es wäre IMHO schon erstmal zur Orientierung hilfreich. Gerade in so breit gefächerten Bereichen wie Sonstige Steuerungen.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Oktober 2012)

Und ich Depp verfasse eben noch einen Thread im E-CAD Forum, genau auf dieses Thema bezogen....

Also ein klein weniger unterteilter könnte das Forum ruhig sein, jedoch nur, was die Dokumentationssoftwares und die Elektrik/Elektronik angeht. Mit dem ganzen "Rest" habe ich persönlich soweit kein Problem.

Wenn die Sache mit den Titeln der Fragen funktioniert, dann würde das schonmal seeehr helfen!

Grüße und schöne Arbeitswoche an alle, 

Florian


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2012)

Ich gebe zotos Recht.
Besonders die ständigen Diskussionen um Stellenauschreibungen nerven. Aus diesem Grund schließe ich diese Themen immer sofort, wenn ich sie sehe, so daß nicht erst lange Diskussionen entstehen. Es wäre gut, wenn unter Suche und Biete nur der Threadersteller das Thema weiterbearbeiten kann, Antworten also nicht möglich sind. Anfragen gehen dann immer per PN oder angegebener Tel.-Nr. bzw. Email. Gleiches würde dann auch für einen evtl.kommenden Kleinanzeigenmarkt von Vorteil sein.


----------



## zotos (29 Oktober 2012)

Zwei Dinge fallen mir noch zur Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin bzw. für die Errichtung von Hersteller Foren ein.

Ich habe mal auf die Seite vom SPS-Magazin geschaut und da eine etwas verwaiste Rubrik "News" gefunden wenn die aktiver wäre könnte ich mir eine Synchronisierung mit dem Forum gut vorstellen. Es gibt zwar einen Bereich News vom SPS-Magazin hier im Forum dieser scheint aber nichts mit dem auf der eigenen Seite zu tun zu haben.

Wenn man bei Heise einen Beitrag liest gibt es unten einen Kommentarbereich in den man nur dann gelangt wenn wenn diese Explizit anklickt. Die Kommentare erscheinen dann quasi als eigener Beitrag auf den geantwortet werden kann und so entstehen aus einem Newsbeitrag  verschiedene Diskussionen. Der Vorteil davon ist das man nicht so durcheinander schreibt in dem sich einer nach zwei Tagen auf den ersten Beitrag in einem ewig langen Thread bezieht. Diese Form wäre fürs normale Forum eher ungünstig aber bei Beiträgen vom Magazin oder von Firmen könnte man den eigentlichen Beitrag sauber von der oft recht wilden Diskussion trennen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Oktober 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Heise einen Beitrag liest gibt es unten einen Kommentarbereich in den man nur dann gelangt wenn wenn diese Explizit anklickt. Die Kommentare erscheinen dann quasi als eigener Beitrag auf den geantwortet werden kann und so entstehen aus einem Newsbeitrag  verschiedene Diskussionen. Der Vorteil davon ist das man nicht so durcheinander schreibt in dem sich einer nach zwei Tagen auf den ersten Beitrag in einem ewig langen Thread bezieht. Diese Form wäre fürs normale Forum eher ungünstig aber bei Beiträgen vom Magazin oder von Firmen könnte man den eigentlichen Beitrag sauber von der oft recht wilden Diskussion trennen.



Eine ähnliche Funktion hatte das Blog das hier im Forum mal eine Zeit lang aktiviert war. Dort gab es einen Artikel und der konnte dann auch kommentiert werden wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Kommentare liefen aber am Forum vorbei, vielleicht kann man die ja irgendwie wieder einbinden. Dann sollte man das Teil aber nicht Blog sondern News nennen.


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Funktion hatte das Blog das hier im Forum mal eine Zeit lang aktiviert war. Dort gab es einen Artikel und der konnte dann auch kommentiert werden wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Kommentare liefen aber am Forum vorbei, vielleicht kann man die ja irgendwie wieder einbinden. Dann sollte man das Teil aber nicht Blog sondern News nennen.



ja an den dachte ich auch schon...
der war damlas halt plötzlich reingerutscht weil er mit dem update gekommen ist.
er wurde nie richtig beachtet bzw. keiner wusste was das soll und es gab eigentlich nur chaos...

ggf. könnten sich diese funktionen aber als nützlich erweisen wenn man sie sinnvoll einsetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal so eine Idee... Ich würde gerne für die User Intressante Termine irgendwie hervorheben, als Beispiel
Messen wie jetzt die SPS-Drives oder einen Stammtisch. Was wäre da der richtige Bereich, der Kalender oder eine
Ankündigung. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## KingHelmer (31 Oktober 2012)

Oder direkt eine Sammelstelle an der SPS IPC Drives. Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder da 
Grundsätzlich gute Anmerkung!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte da mal so eine Idee... Ich würde gerne für die User Intressante Termine irgendwie hervorheben, als Beispiel
> Messen wie jetzt die SPS-Drives oder einen Stammtisch. Was wäre da der richtige Bereich, der Kalender oder eine
> Ankündigung. Was haltet ihr davon?



Die Frage ist hier, was die Forum-Software da alles her gibt.

Schön wäre es, wenn es da Kategorien gäbe, z. B. Messen, 
Seminare, interne Termine (Stammtisch, Treffen) und von
mir aus auch Geburtstage.

Und wenn ich dann als Benutzer noch einstellen kann, bei
welchen Kategorien ich bei neuen Terminen informiert werde, 
 dann wäre das doch was.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hier, was die Forum-Software da alles her gibt.
> 
> Schön wäre es, wenn es da Kategorien gäbe, z. B. Messen,
> Seminare, interne Termine (Stammtisch, Treffen) und von
> ...



Vielleicht könnten das sogar Firmen nutzen (gegen einen kleinen Obulus), um auf Regionale
oder Überregionale Veranstaltungen hinzuweisen. Vielleicht so eine Lauftext, wo die einzelne
Termine durchlaufen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Oder direkt eine Sammelstelle an der SPS IPC Drives. Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder da
> Grundsätzlich gute Anmerkung!


Schau mal *hier*


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Oktober 2012)

ich steig sowieso immer über "was ist neu" ins Forum ein. Fragen stell ich ohnehin sehr selten, wenn, dann meist im Stammtisch 

das einzige, das ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass dieser Thread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/10683-Versionsstände-Software
regelmäßig gepflegt werden würde. Möglichst mit aktuellem Link auf die Verträglichkeitsliste. Und - wo möglich - Link auf Download.

Die Diskussion um ein sogenanntes Anfängerforum finde ich recht müßig. Der Titel, spätestens der Tooltip (zumindest bei MS-IE vorhanden) verrät ja schon, ob ich es mit einer Anfänger(hausaufgaben)frage zu tun habe. Und je nach Tagesform kann ich selbst entscheiden, ob ich dem Anfänger ein paar gutgemeinte Ratschläge geben will oder eben nicht. Gutgemeint - weil, auch meine Meinung ist eben meine Meinung und nicht unbedingt universalgültig. auch wenn ich manchmal wünschte, ich würde breite Zustimmung bekommen


----------



## M-Ott (1 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das einzige, das ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass dieser Thread:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/10683-Versionsstände-Software
> regelmäßig gepflegt werden würde.


Den habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Fände ich gut, wenn er denn aktuell wäre. Vielleicht kann man das ja in einer eigenen Rubrik machen, mit jeweils einem Thread ohne Schreibrechte, die nur eine Beitreag enthält, in dem eine Versionsliste, eventuell mit Links, bereitgestellt wird und, um übersichtlich zu bleiben, ein zweiter Thread, in dem man posten kann, wenn man eine neue Version gefunden hat.

Außerdem wäre ich für ein "Zwangstagging" beim erstellen eines neuen Threads, z.B. in Form einer oder mehrerer Auswahllisten, mit denen man sein Problem näher kategorisieren kann, verbunden mit der Möglichkeit, entsprechend zu filtern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das einzige, das ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass dieser Thread:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/10683-Versionsstände-Software
> regelmäßig gepflegt werden würde. Möglichst mit aktuellem Link auf die Verträglichkeitsliste. Und - wo möglich - Link auf Download.





M-Ott schrieb:


> Den habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Fände ich gut, wenn er denn aktuell wäre. Vielleicht kann man das ja in einer eigenen Rubrik machen, mit jeweils einem Thread ohne Schreibrechte, die nur eine Beitreag enthält, in dem eine Versionsliste, eventuell mit Links, bereitgestellt wird und, um übersichtlich zu bleiben, ein zweiter Thread, in dem man posten kann, wenn man eine neue Version gefunden hat.



Den Thread kann ich mal schließen, überarbeiten und pflegen. Aber zu Plege gehört auch mitarbeit, einige
Softwaren kenne ich noch nicht einmal, also sollte wie Michael schon geschrieben hat, in anderen Thread
die Neuigkeiten gemeldet werden.


----------



## hucki (1 November 2012)

Ist den meisten vlt. nicht so wichtig, aber ich bin schon neugierig, wofür sich jemand bei mir bedankt hat (um ein wenig meiner Eitelkeit zu frönen ).

Bei neuen Beiträgen kann ich das über mein Profil relativ einfach feststellen.
Bedankt sich jedoch jemand für olle Kamellen, ist es eigentlich fast unmöglich raus zu bekommen. Es wäre deshalb schön, wenn man diese Beitragsliste im Profil auch nach dem Zeitpunkt der letzten Danksagung sortieren könnte (und vlt. nach Anzahl).


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Es wäre deshalb schön, wenn man diese Beitragsliste im Profil auch nach dem Zeitpunkt der letzten Danksagung sortieren könnte


Ja, ich hätte auch gern die Liste der erhaltenen Danke nach Datum der Danksagung sortiert.

Harald


----------



## IBFS (3 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch gern die Liste der erhaltenen Danke nach Datum der Danksagung sortiert.
> 
> Harald



Das mit den Danksagungen wird solange überbewertet, solange Bedankungen 
für Geburtstagsgrüße den echten Danksagungen für Fachhilfen gleichgestellt sind.

Manch einer, z.B. du selbst, schreibt ellenlange Fach-Beiträge und bekommt eine Anerkennung, 
ein Anderer macht mal kurz "Hust" und bekommt ebenso einen.

Man kann sich über ein Danke freuen, aber überbewerten sollte man das nicht. Erst recht ist da keine Liste nötig (m.E.) 

Viel wichtiger für mich wäre, wenn man mehr als seine letzten 500 Beiträge anschauen könnte.
Ich würde schon mal gerne Wissen welchen Unsinn ich in den ersten 100 Beiträge so geschrieben habe.  ;-)

Grüße

Frank


----------



## hucki (3 November 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das mit den Danksagungen wird solange überbewertet, solange Bedankungen
> für Geburtstagsgrüße den echten Danksagungen für Fachhilfen gleichgestellt sind.
> ...


Vlt. läßt sich das ja so einstellen, daß immer nur die Danksagungen aus dem jeweiligen Unterforum, in dem der Thread sich befindet, angezeigt werden.
Dann könnte man besser anhand der nützlichen Beiträge für dieses Themengebiet auf wahrscheinliche Kompetenz darin rückschließen.

Aber bei der eigenen Liste geht's ja auch nicht um die Wertung, sondern daß man erfährt, *was* jemand anders als nützlich empfand.





IBFS schrieb:


> ... Erst recht ist da keine Liste nötig ...


Da ja die Liste vorhanden ist, kann man ja zumindest reinschauen, ob's für's Husten war:





hucki schrieb:


> ...
> Und im Profil des Benutzers kann man sogar noch nachsehen, ob er die Danksagungen für gute Witze oder vlt. sogar für SPS-Wissen erhalten hat. (Ersteres ist meist einfacher
> 
> )


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Manch einer, z.B. du selbst, schreibt ellenlange Fach-Beiträge und bekommt eine Anerkennung,
> ein Anderer macht mal kurz "Hust" und bekommt ebenso einen.



Ich habe mal in ein anderes Forum OHNE "Danke-Funktion" geschaut.
Da gibt es mehr "Danke-Beiträge" als Alles Andere...

Also, lassen wir es so wie es ist, es wird nie perfekt sein... aber immer noch sehr gut!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2012)

Ich stimme Tommi vollkommen zu, es gibt wichtigeres als die Sortierfunktion oder Bewertung der
'Danke' in erster, zweiter oder dritter Klasse. Wenn Wert darauf gelegt wird wer, wie und warum ein Danke
bekommen hat, schaut einmal im Monat in die Liste und macht sich selber ein Bild.

*DANKE*


----------



## hucki (4 November 2012)

Wenn ich oftmals nicht mal erfahren kann, wofür sich jemand bedankt (im RL frag' ich doch auch nach, wofür sich jemand bei mir bedankt), dann will ich's lieber überhaupt nicht wissen. Und mit einmal im Monat in die Liste schauen hat's sich eben nicht, weil man da ja bei älteren Beiträgen nicht sieht, ob irgendwo ein Danke dazugekommen ist.

Also dann die Danksagungen ganz aus den Post-Titeln und dem Profil weglassen und nur unterm Thread anzeigen, damit die von Tommi angesprochenen Danke-Beiträge nicht ausarten. Dürfte auch deutlich weniger Aufwand sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in ein anderes Forum OHNE "Danke-Funktion" geschaut.
> Da gibt es mehr "Danke-Beiträge" als Alles Andere...
> 
> Also, lassen wir es so wie es ist, es wird nie perfekt sein... aber immer noch sehr gut!!!



Sehe ich auch so. Auf psd-tutorials.de gibt es beispielsweise
den Danke-Button nicht. Ich muss entweder einen Beitrag 
schreiben oder ich erscheine unhöflich, wenn mir jemand einen
guten Tipp gegeben hat.

So wie hier ist das Forum besser lesbar.


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2012)

Warum möchte ich gern eine nach Datum sortierte Liste der erhaltenen Danke?

Ich antworte öfters in mehreren Themen, andere User antworten nach mir. Irgendwann meldet sich oft der Fragesteller nochmal, oft mit einem Danke und einer Nachfrage. Damit ich sein Interesse bzw. seine Frage mitbekomme und nicht alle Themen komplett verfolgen muß, schaue ich gerne in die erhaltenen Danke und sehe dann, wo es am Thema "weitergeht". (Wo man kein Danke bekommt, da bedarf es meist auch keiner weiteren Hilfe.  )

Den Danke-Button unter einem Beitrag finde ich perfekt. Das sollte so bleiben.

Harald


----------



## zotos (4 November 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das mit den Danksagungen wird solange überbewertet, solange Bedankungen
> für Geburtstagsgrüße den echten Danksagungen für Fachhilfen gleichgestellt sind.
> 
> Manch einer, z.B. du selbst, schreibt ellenlange Fach-Beiträge und bekommt eine Anerkennung,
> ...



Das mit den Danksagungen scheint euch ja echt zu beschäftigen.

User *X* schreibt einen Beitrag und User *Y* dankt dem User *X* für diesen nützlichen Beitrag. Warum sich nun die User *I*, *B*, *F* und *S* darüber Gedanken machen ob dies nun ein gerechtfertigtes Danke ist oder nicht ist unerheblich. Egal ob es nun um eine "_Fachhilfe_" geht oder einen guten Witz im Fun zum Feierabend. Alleine die Sichtweise des Users der auf Danke drückt ist entscheidend. 

Ich denke nicht das die paar Danke für einen Geburtstagsgruß und den Fun zum Feierabend  wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.

Oder schwebt euch hier ein System wie im Siemens Forum vor? Mit Gold und Platin Member, plus Expertenstempel den sich der eine oder andere dann auf die Firmenhomepage setzten kann.


----------



## hucki (4 November 2012)

Um es noch mal zu wiederholen:

Mir geht es nicht um die Wertung der Danke.
Wenn ich irgendwo einen Beitrag schreibe, dann fällt mir hin und wieder auf, das die Anzahl der Danke, die ich erhalten habe, angestiegen ist. Dann geh' ich in mein Profil und sehe nach, was jemanden gefallen hat. Wenn sich dafür bisher noch keiner bedankt hat, dann erscheint dieser Beitrag ganz oben (oder zumindest relativ weit oben). Bedankt sich aber jemand für einen alten Witz o.ä., habe ich (außer alle angezeigten Beiträge durchzuklicken) kaum 'ne Chance zu erfahren, wofür.

Um mehr geht es (mir) gar nicht. Ansonsten ist es wirklich ein tolles System, das wir in diesen Forum haben!


----------



## IBFS (4 November 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in ein anderes Forum OHNE "Danke-Funktion" geschaut.
> Da gibt es mehr "Danke-Beiträge" als Alles Andere...
> 
> Also, lassen wir es so wie es ist, es wird nie perfekt sein... aber immer noch sehr gut!!!
> ...





zotos schrieb:


> Das mit den Danksagungen scheint euch ja echt zu beschäftigen.
> 
> User *X* schreibt einen Beitrag und User *Y* dankt dem User *X* für diesen nützlichen Beitrag. Warum sich nun die User *I*, *B*, *F* und *S* darüber Gedanken machen ob dies nun ein gerechtfertigtes Danke ist oder nicht ist unerheblich. Egal ob es nun um eine "_Fachhilfe_" geht oder einen guten Witz im Fun zum Feierabend. Alleine die Sichtweise des Users der auf Danke drückt ist entscheidend.
> 
> ...




Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn man "irgendwann" erfährt, das ein Post hilfreich war. 

 Gold und Platin Member - um Gottes Willen .... die Antworten sind dort in Tiefgang und Exaktheit - obgleich einige von den Schreibern ja an der Quelle zu sitzen scheinen - nicht mit denen hier vergleichbar.

Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, die Antworten sind deshalb so halbgar, damit nicht auffällt, sie eigentlich eine exakte Antwort wissen, diese aber nicht schreiben dürfen  

Frank


----------

